# AR15 for sale



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have a custom built 300 Blackout. Wilson Combat stainless fluted barrel, Wilson Combat bolt, Yankee Hill customizable free float handguard, Vortex strikefire red dot sight, Rogers superstock and ergo grip. $1100 OBO. PM, text or call 435-669-4009


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Reduced $950


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

sold


----------

